

Can a 'virtual world' sustain itself economically? - adnam
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/43e4bcbe-70c2-11dc-98fc-0000779fd2ac.html

======
far33d
I find it incredibly annoying that every conversation about virtual worlds
focuses solely on Second Life.

------
Tichy
The teenager making millions with her MySpace-Layouts comes to mind: those
layouts have the same properties ("marginal whatever bla production costs") as
things designed for Second Life, yet their value does not yet seem to be zero.

------
trekker7
"V-Commerce"? What the hell?

Can we please come back to improving the _real_ world...

